# Close , thanks ogf



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Close thank you ogf 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Two stroke?


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Have a pic of it? Runs good?


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Run great and looks great , I will post pictures Monday thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry duck.. I just gps where your at and it’s 3hr 20 from me. Ever out around Akron/canton I’d take it. Or meet halfway?


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Duck1 said:


> Run great and looks great , I will post pictures Monday thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Location?


----------



## Duck1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hillsboro, Ohio. South of Columbus near rocky fork lake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

